# Healthcare



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all 

I move out to Singapore in 2 months and am trying to start getting organised! Coming from the UK i am used to the NHS system! 

How does healthcare work in SG? I payed for my health checks as a one off but with regards to doctors appointments A/E visits etc is it best/possible to pay as you go, or is insurance needed? 

No healthcare included with my job

Thank in advance everyone!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is no comprehensive (or compulsory) health insurance system in Singapore, an in fact many people go without and pay as they go. This is a risk, though, and means a serious illness can lead to bankruptcy (and then end of treatment!).
Many employers offer some health insurance (of varying coverage - read the fineprint!) as part of the employment package. You can also get additional cover on the open market. Western style cover will cost a bom!


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

himmm said:


> The fact that you are paying tax here does not make any difference, unfortunately. the health system here is based in how much your annual income is, and a sliding scale for payments. The more you earn the more you pay each time you need to use the health system, until you start receiving a state pension when the healthcare is free. For those receiving a UK state pension healthcare is also free once we are in receipt of a pink health card.


Is this sliding scale for pay as go you appointments and prescriptions or for insurance too?

Generally I have 1 GP appointment a year and a couple of prescriptions


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

beppi said:


> There is no comprehensive (or compulsory) health insurance system in Singapore, an in fact many people go without and pay as they go. This is a risk, though, and means a serious illness can lead to bankruptcy (and then end of treatment!).
> Many employers offer some health insurance (of varying coverage - read the fineprint!) as part of the employment package. You can also get additional cover on the open market. Western style cover will cost a bom!


This does NOT AT ALL apply to Singapore.
Which country are you talking about?

(OP: Please dismiss this poster's reply. In 12 years in Singapore, I have not encountered a sliding scale ANYWHERE!)


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh ok
Very confusing! 
So any idea of rough amounts for insurance vs no insurance and which would you advise?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As I said, employers usually include some cover in the package - and the range of other insurances is too wide to give a recommendation here. If you want something approaching universal coverage as you are used to at home, it will cost many thousands per year with an international expat insurance company, while only catastrophic accident, hospitalisation and surgery cover with a local insurer can be had for a few hundred a year. They all have exclusions and limits, so do read the fineprint!
Many locals go without any insurance when not employed (I also did that for a few years), but as I said this could create problems when you get seriously ill. You decide which risks you take!


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you
No I have no perks at all as Im technically self employed within the company


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is very difficult to get a visa that allows self-employed or freelance work.
Thus I am pretty sure they will hire you for formal reasons - and you should then insist on getting the same perks as other employees, too.


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

beppi said:


> It is very difficult to get a visa that allows self-employed or freelance work.
> Thus I am pretty sure they will hire you for formal reasons - and you should then insist on getting the same perks as other employees, too.


In my work that is how it always works. I have already been hired and signed contracts. There are no perks included in my job in the same way that my job works in the UK


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Read again what Beppi posted. He's referring to Singapore immigration law, and if you (and your employer) aren't following that then you might have bigger problems than even medical bills.

I'll elaborate. Depending on your work/employment pass level your employer may be required to provide some measure of medical insurance. Highly compensated employees are exempt from such mandates.

I'd recommend at least purchasing decent catastrophic medical insurance coverage that also includes medical repatriation back to the U.K. That's why you have insurance, to cover the "disasters."


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you
Do you then pay GP appointments and prescription charges on top? Are these expensive? Long waiting times for appointments? Long waiting times on the day?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

britishblondie said:


> Do you then pay GP appointments and prescription charges on top? Are these expensive?


Basic consultations at a neighbourhood doctor, incl. something like simple flu medicine, cost S$30-100. Many people pay that themselves.



britishblondie said:


> Long waiting times for appointments? Long waiting times on the day?


Appointments are uncommon - you just go and queue. Waiting times are usually short, except at government polyclinics, where locals get subsidized rates.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> Basic consultations at a neighbourhood doctor, incl. something like simple flu medicine, cost S$30-100. Many people pay that themselves.
> 
> 
> Appointments are uncommon - you just go and queue. Waiting times are usually short, except at government polyclinics, where locals get subsidized rates.


just my 2 cents

most companies provide medical / consultation cards which you use to consult GPs in the panel list

no payment out of hand unless you go to a non-panel clinic, in which case you claim back, as some Expats refuse to attend to local doctor panel clinics and insist on going to hospitals like Raffles, Mount E etc, even for minor stuff like throat irritation unlike locals who are perfectly happy with the panels.

and for non-panel you may have to pay sometimes out of pocket and not claimable. 

for specialists the company cards require around 30% employee contribution, balance from medical card/insurance. out of pocket is called co- insurance. 

surgery varies, some refund after surgery, some, a portion gets refunded, balance out of pocket 

large companies pay fully or partly subsidise annual comprehensive medical check up

what is not covered you have to add on your own cover from insurance

you can ask the employer who their insurance company is, and the insurer can advice the riders/excess covers etc.

generally dental is rarely covered

unless you are a paranoid person I suggest fret not, now

once you come on board you can sign up with a local insurance company or if you want to flaunt it, sign up with one of the many 'expat' insurances ...


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

I definately have no health cover from work. So how much will things cost me?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

do Google for outpatient medical insurance in Singapore


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For what it's worth, and to expand on the panel doctors comment, we've been very happy with the Parkway Shenton network of clinics in Singapore. Many of them are open every day including Sunday, and for about S$17 (as I recall) you get to meet with a real doctor who can take care of routine exams and ailments and (of course) provide referrals for anything serious. No appointment is required, and common medications, including "light" prescriptions, are free or inexpensive and dispensed on the spot. About 80% of the time it's all you need.

NTUC Income looks like they have some pretty good catastrophic medical insurance plans, to pick an example. Their Enhanced IncomeShield Advantage plan (probably with the Assist Rider) looks like the one I'd pick if I were in the market. Note that that particular plan ("Advantage") assumes you'll be relying on Singapore's public hospitals (with perhaps an occasional overseas emergency, though with less protection in medically expensive places such as the U.S.), and that's a reasonable assumption I think. The standard of care is excellent at the public facilities -- the best in many cases (e.g. NICUs) -- and the costs are more reasonable than at the private hospitals.

I'm not wild about NTUC's annual benefit cap, but unfortunately annual and/or lifetime limits are pretty standard among Singapore's insurers. At least they only have an annual cap, and it's fairly high. If you look like you're going to have something busting that limit you could presumably run back to the U.K. NHS.

Read the fine print carefully, as always.


----------



## britishblondie (Jul 10, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> For what it's worth, and to expand on the panel doctors comment, we've been very happy with the Parkway Shenton network of clinics in Singapore. Many of them are open every day including Sunday, and for about S$17 (as I recall) you get to meet with a real doctor who can take care of routine exams and ailments and (of course) provide referrals for anything serious. No appointment is required, and common medications, including "light" prescriptions, are free or inexpensive and dispensed on the spot. About 80% of the time it's all you need.
> 
> NTUC Income looks like they have some pretty good catastrophic medical insurance plans, to pick an example. Their Enhanced IncomeShield Advantage plan (probably with the Assist Rider) looks like the one I'd pick if I were in the market. Note that that particular plan ("Advantage") assumes you'll be relying on Singapore's public hospitals (with perhaps an occasional overseas emergency, though with less protection in medically expensive places such as the U.S.), and that's a reasonable assumption I think. The standard of care is excellent at the public facilities -- the best in many cases (e.g. NICUs) -- and the costs are more reasonable than at the private hospitals.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------

